# Recommended DVC Resale Sites?



## hypnotiq (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all,

The search feature isn't working for me today, so sorry if this is a repost. 

Is there a list of recommended resale sites for DVC points?  

I'm looking at the VGC, since I live in the West coast and likely will visit Disneyland more often than Disney World.  Plus, Ill likely swap between checking out Aulani and going to FL. 

I've looked at the point charts and based on what I'm looking at, I'm think I'll want to buy between 300-350 points.

My questions.

Is it better to find a single resale in that range that I want or to pick up multiple 'smaller' contracts that add up?
Does anyone know the current 'going rate' for points @ VGC are?

Thanks for your time!
-Nico


----------



## presley (Jan 25, 2012)

It is very difficult to find VGC on the resale market.  You will most likely need to buy several contracts.  

Current going rate for resales are $88. - $100. per point.  Buying direct (on waitlist) is $130. per point.

These are the "big 4" DVC resale companies:

dvcbyresale.com
dvc-resale.com
resalesdvc.com
fidelityresales.com

A benefit to buying more than one contract is if you need to downsize later.  Small contracts sell quicker and higher rates.  A downside is that you will have to pay closing costs several times.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought a 160 pt VGC from Fidelity last summer. I paid $85/pt with all 2011 and 2012 points. I paid MF and Closing. It was listed at $95. Disney has been ROFRing at this level since September. Right after mine passed, two got ROFRd for the same price. You can check out the ROFR thread on DIS boards for a better idea on going price and whats passing. 

Presley is correct, with the limited availability you might just have to take what you can get. I'm a fan of smaller 150-200 pt contracts anyway. You'll pay more for two of them, but they're easier to get rid of if you need to. If you have kids who want them later, two is easier than one.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 25, 2012)

So what do y'all think of this one.

220pts @ $95/pt

Anniversary date is June. I would be receiving 191 banked points from 2011 + the 220pts on 6/2012

I looked at the disboards, and it looks like the offers that haven't been ROFR'd were between 88 and 95. They were asking more for the one above but they said they'd go down to $95/point.  

There was a smaller block of 130 @ $89/pt but it only had 9pts for 2012.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Its not too bad, The banked points are worth it almost $10/point so your true price is about $85/pt. That is assumming your going to reimburse for 2012 MF and your paying closing. I think you could get Price per point a little lower, but then you'd be flirting with the ROFR monkey.

I say if it fits what you want, and you can afford it go for it. In the long run if you make good use of it, a $1000 is nothing.


----------

